# Village Taxidermy - Doug Bridges



## quakattic (Aug 27, 2008)

Hoping someone might be able to connect with Doug. He closed his business about 18 months ago or longer. At the time he contacted me that he would honor his commitment to complete my mount. He was communicating with me via email until Feb of this year....now no communications.

He has my bird and my deposit...if anyone knows how to contact him, please let me know...



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## taxidermist72 (Oct 24, 2010)

man, thats sad. Doug is a good guy and I am sure he will make it right with you. I haven't seen him around much as of late. If I was a betting man, I'd bet he will get you taken care of. I hope he is doing ok.


----------

